# A pictorial view of my cat room!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally finished with the wall quotes and shelves for exploring. Each shelf has little quarter sized dots of non skid paint on them so they won't slip if and when someone gets adventurous enough to try them out. My two cages each have a different set up. Not on purpose, but because they are slightly different sizes so one is more suitable for kittens and the other for mommas and babies. I can put a larger litter box in the cage on the left of the room.

View attachment 64602


View attachment 64610


View attachment 64618


View attachment 64626


View attachment 64634


View attachment 64642


View attachment 64650


View attachment 64658


View attachment 64666


View attachment 64674


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 64682


View attachment 64690


View attachment 64698


View attachment 64706


View attachment 64714


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, Marcia, that looks incredible! Those cats are lucky little furballs to be fostered by you!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

now you should make a mini shelter at your house! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing room! Great job Marcia! :thumb


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the sayings - better teach the kitties to read.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Marcia, that looks wonderful! 

May I ask where you got the wall quotes from? Are they decals/stickers or stencils?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Marcie, your last picture had me running down to the basement to make sure _my_ little dresser/cabinet was still there....it is.

Very nicely done !


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG.
Your babies are soooo lucky and spoiled!!
I would live there!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done! No doubt your lil fur babies are comfortable and happy. I'd probably try to maneuver a way of staying in that set up! Very nice and the sayings are fantastic!


----------



## SnowCat (Sep 13, 2012)

That's so awesome! I plan to set up the wall shelves for my crew too. Love the quotes on your wall too. You did an amazing job!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

the wall quotes are from Amazon. Just query "cat wall quotes". There are dozens and most are about $10-12 bucks.! I asked permission (and got it!) to buy some for our shelter. They are super easy to install and look great!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

O..M..G!!! beautiful! Did you do it all by yourself?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It looks GREAT! Those quotations really make it look homey, like it's a spare bedroom (which it probably used to be?) rather than a cat room - until you see all the cat paraphernalia. 

Where are you hiding the actual kitties?


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucky cats! I love it! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE=spirite;2019722]It looks GREAT! Those quotations really make it look homey, like it's a spare bedroom (which it probably used to be?) rather than a cat room - until you see all the cat paraphernalia. 

Where are you hiding the actual kitties? [/QUOTE]

Thanks, all! Yes, I did it all myself, and yes it used to be a spare bedroom, but we never got overnight guests and it was kind of always a place to put the litter boxes anyways. None of it was difficult if you have some basic tools and a good level (which I did not). :roll: 

For the most part, the kittens were all snoozing! A few were trying to figure out where my next step would be so they could get right in front of my toes! :lol:


----------



## SnowCat (Sep 13, 2012)

Marcia said:


> the wall quotes are from Amazon. Just query "cat wall quotes". There are dozens and most are about $10-12 bucks.! I asked permission (and got it!) to buy some for our shelter. They are super easy to install and look great!


Thanks! I'm ordering some for my kitty house - Too cute! 

And I know all about kittens under your toes. Especially at feeding times! :smile:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow. Now your home is even more my dream than ever.

And it's all so tidy!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

You've inspired me to put up some cat decals along my cat shelving


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, impressive. Looks fantastic.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing !


----------

